#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  Bobcock in India (with a new camera......)

## Bobcock

The first post will be for a single picture only.....

So, I finally got to make my long awaited return to India. It was 25 years since I was last there and I was so looking forward to it.

I wasn't disappointed, India is still magnificent and I'm pleased to say I was able to fart with confidence the whole trip.

I took over 4000 photographs over the 11 days I was there and I'm buggered if I'm putting up all of the 600 I have processed.....I'll put a selection of good ones, if you want to see more you'll have to go to my website when I've uploaded them there, which will happen over the next 24 hours.

Anyway, before I went I felt I was due a new camera. I was going to buy the Canon 1Dx, but after really getting deep into it I decided on the Canon 5D MkIII. I already had the Mk II but this things is a dramatic upgrade and far far superior. The 1DX has the same guts but with 2 processors is capable of 12 fps, I settled for the slower 6fps. The other advantage to the 1Dx is the build quality but at half the price I decided to go with the 5D and buy myself a beautiful new lens (or two), the magnificent 24-70 L2.8. Truly the best lens I have ever had the privilege of touching.

Oh and no, I'm not Stickman who did an excellent photospread on Kolkata and was there a couple of days after me (I think).......

Anyway, before I went I had preplanned a shot I wanted to take, from the back of a Kolkata taxi, the famous Hindustan Ambassador.

So this shot, which I'm very pleased with is the first photograph taken with my new camera....

----------


## Bobcock

Ok..... the Oscar speech in the opening post will now give way to some more pics.....

I walked well over 10km a day on average with approx 12kg of camera gear on my back. I was tough at times, but there is no better way to see a city, especially Kolkata.

OK pic 2, it's the same theme, I'd like to know which people prefer. The first is in motion the second is stopped at a crossroads. I'm torn between the two, there is one of the two that is clearly favoured by the 3 professionals I've shown this to....

\

One of my top 5 favourite pics of the trip, rickshaw wallahs outside Scotts Market



Goats head, Scotts Market



Plenty of great street food going on in Kolkata.........

----------


## aging one

Keep them coming, this is going to be a classic.

----------


## slackula

> OK pic 2, it's the same theme, I'd like to know which people prefer.


The first one is nicer to my untrained eye; less busy and the little motion blur in the fencing and in the drivers rear-view mirror is good.  :Smile: 

Anyway, both are cool, looking forward to more BC.

----------


## palexxxx

looking forward to more too,  good so far.

----------


## Bobcock

Bangkok Katoeys..... meet you country cousin....... euuuuwwwwww.....





Kalighat...... the famous temple in South Kolkata..... cant take pictures inside, very different atmosphere to when I went there 25 years ago, in fact I'm told it's only changed in the last year or so.....

----------


## Rural Surin

Nice, BC!
Keep 'em coming... :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

This wee lass was having her head shaved presumably before being taken in an terrfied out of her wits by the goddess Kali.....



There is one child who's eyes dominate this shot, I have another photo with just four of them and she does the same thing..... just so photogenic.



Back to the meat market at Scotts market. I have never forgotten being in this place 25 years ago, the stench and the colour of the meat, it was green...... Seems a lot healthier these days.

----------


## somtamslap

> if you want to see more you'll have to go to my website


 Link?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Great shots, Bob. It's been 28 years since I left, at the end of a three-year stay. Brings back a lot of memories. My wife of that time was a skilled photographer, and I still have a number of great shots she took during our three years in India and two in Bangladesh. Love your photo threads!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I'd like to know which people prefer.


The first one, although a slightly slower shutter speed might've made the motion blur a bit more dynamic.

Great pics as always and looking forward to seeing more.

----------


## Loy Toy

Bob your great with any type of camera in your hand.

Looking forward to enjoying some more of your wonderful talent.

----------


## Bobcock

Boy thinks he's Gansta





Loads of cricket games going on on the Maidan this your left armer turned this ball a mile (see the puff of dust where it pitched) and I captured it just before it hit the stumps. He is now in Birmingham qualifying for England.



Eden gardens...... never let an Indian tell you it's bigger and better than the MCG!

----------


## Bobcock

After Eden gardens I headed over to the banks of the hooghly, I wanted to see where all the dieties wash up after the religious festivals and get picked apart by the poor to find coins etc.... I found rich pickings on the ghats over the road from the stadium.





Can you spot the girl asleep or dead in this pic?

----------


## Bobcock

I've always loved getting pictures of street hairdressers, one of the best pics I ever took was in Hanoi.....

Here is a Kolkata hairdresser.....

----------


## Bobcock

Victoria Monument

----------


## Cujo

Looks just up butterflies alley, but he might have to beat off Socal.


Great thread and pics Bobcock, as usual.
You always seem to get that something extra (Besides great exposure, composition and colour saturation) that turns a snapshot into a picture.

----------


## barrylad66

thx bob,love a photo thread and you certainly have a photographers eye.looking forward to more.

how do i find your website boyo? :Smile:

----------


## bankao dreamer

Thanks for posting Bob I stayed at a mates house in a village in the Punjab in 2007, the pics bring back a lot of memories of my stay in India. Keep them coming.

----------


## Bobcock

Off to the Punjab later in the thread.....

Delhi next........

----------


## ossierob

Yes Bob as everyone has said your prowess with the camera is special. Your shots are very memorable.  Thanks for the post

----------


## aging one

Did you go alone, or were the family with you?

----------


## taxexile

i prefer the second taxi shot, there seems to be more colour and detail to the dashboard and lower part of the car interior which along with the increased activity outside the car, just makes it more eyecatching to me.

is it some kind of hdr post processing programme, or an in camera hdr effect?

----------


## Bobcock

Neither.... no HDR involved, just processed in Lightroom.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I also prefer the second shot - just seems like more action. Not really sure why, just grabbed me more.

----------


## Bobcock

> Did you go alone, or were the family with you?


Alone, bit of a present to myself

----------


## Bobcock

New was on to Delhi, it was cold in Delhi, 6 Celcius when I arrived. I loved it, but tough on the poor. Early morning at the entrance to the main bazaar at Paharganj.



Had a good chat with this fella.....

----------


## Bobcock

I loved this shot when I took it and I wasn't disappointed.....

----------


## Roobarb

Brilliant pics Bobcock.  You've captured a lot of the feeling of Kolkata life.  

It makes me feel oddly as if I miss the place - oddly because I'm sitting in India at the moment at the end of my contract and can't wait to get out.  OK, probably a little extreme, but right now Kolkata would be about the last on the list of destinations I'd choose to go to.

India can be a rewarding place to photograph, but it's really not that easy doing so.  Kudos to you for making the effort, the results are superb.  I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of your trip.

BTW - Unlike QC, I preferred the second taxi picture.  The driver's hand pushing the gear lever and the people crossing the road gives a feeling of movement in that slow, connected yet disconnected way that so many people's lives cross paths in India.

Sorry, waxing lyrical - I'll shut up now...  :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

Carry on.... I like hearing peoples views.

I agree, think I prefer the second shot whilst the first is technically better.....

but then again I think I prefer the first.....

Oh I don't know!!!

----------


## Bobcock

This is at the Gurudwara in Chandni Chawk, Old Delhi.

I've always been very interested in Sikhism and was very privileged on this trip with what I was allowed to photograph in Amritsar. This was one of the nicest Gurudwaras I have ever been in.





The Jami Masjid, Old Delhi.



The view from the left hand minaret over Old Delhi.

----------


## barrylad66

^
i agree with the a fore mentioned posts,that the second shot is more eye catching, as they all are really.

----------


## Bobcock

The professionals who saw them both said the use of flash is far move obvious in the second shot....

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Love the pics of Dehli - brings back some great memories.

I had a really pleasant afternoon chatting about cricket & life at the Fatipuri Mosque at the far end of the Chandri Chowk. I hope you have some nice Red Fort pics.

Raoul & I stayed in Paharganj the first night in Dehli - we soon got the fek out of there though and moved on to Connaught Place.

----------


## Bobcock

I was only in Delhi for a day, I didn't go into the Red Fort, I remeber being underwhelmed with it 25 years ago, so didn't bother.

----------


## Bobcock

Theis man was one of a group sitting at the side of the road with their tools waiting for work.....



Sarfdagang's Tomb



I visited two more Gurudwaras in Delhi........

----------


## Bobcock

Last shot in Delhi...... Main Bazaar, Paharganj at night, India's very own Cow-San Road.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I was only in Delhi for a day


I could happily spend weeks there. And did.

----------


## Bobcock

First time I went to Delhi I had dysentry and I hated the place.

After that I returned twice more and grew to like the place.

I prefer Kolkata though, great city.

----------


## flashbang

Holy smokes there's a corpse driving your taxi...

----------


## Looper

> I'd like to know which people prefer


The second one is using flash so you lose the yellow light reflected from the bonnet onto the inside roof.

1st is hands down winner for me.


Nice turban shots.

----------


## Lash LaRue

I've been going though Bobby's photo essays. This is the best one so far, and that's a mouthfull of praise.

----------


## Bobcock

Actually they both have flash, manual setting, very low, little higher in the second one, a tad too much.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Great shots Bob - Cheers.

Regards 1st and 2nd shots, 1st is photographically better. 2nd is gritty and raw. Both great.

----------


## bankao dreamer

> I was allowed to photograph in Amritsar.


Can't wait for those my mate took me to Amritsar we drove there at night, I was sat inside the complex next to the lake watching the sun come up. When it reached the Golden Temple I got quite emotional at the beauty of it.

----------


## Loy Toy

In the  first and second shot it looks like he has a huge rat or a mongoose on his shoulder Bob.

Do you like rodents?

Whilst I'm reading this thread I can almost hear a sitar playing in the background...........That's how good it is.

----------


## Bobcock

I see what you are saying.....it's a scarf.... it was cold in India....absolutely gorgeous....

----------


## terry57

Well Bob, I have just returned from touring India for 5 weeks. Mine are their shit compared to yours but you have the brilliant camera. 

I only use a point and shoot. 

Funny thing happened to me in Calcutta, Some of my best pics where taken there,  the subject matter is brilliant .

For the first time in my life I had my SD memory card shit its self and could only up load a few pics. 

Devastated I was as I lost all those pics , you can feel my pain being a photo enthusiast your self.

My friend shot a few nice pics but I had shot off maybe 600. 

Bastard that EH.

----------


## Bobcock

Okay, next stop, The Punjab..... Amritsar, home to the Sikhs and the Sikh Golden temple the Harmandir Sahib.

For me it is the greatest place I have been in terms of religion and spirituality. The people here are just awesome, friendly, helpful, everything the rest of India most often isn't. Don't get me wrong, nice people all over India, but here is special.

I've been interested in the Sikhs and their remarkable history for over 25 years. Their modern day history is as interesting as anything else, but it's good to be able to say the Punjab is reasonably peaceful now after many years of persecution at the hands of the Indian Government.

Last time I was here it was very different. I was one of the first tourists to enter the Punjab afte Indira Gandhi sent the army into the Golden Temple to flush out what she called terrorists. The truth though is somewhat different. Even worse was to follow after her assasination.

Whilst I was there this time I became friends with one of the most inspiring people I have ever met. I have never been in the presence of a man with such an aura, eyes that seemed to see deep inside of me. 

He is Bhai Surmukh Singh Khalsa, head Granthi of the Akal Takht, the building that is the highest seat of temperal authority in the Skh religion. He gave me access to areas of the Akal Takht that no one else had. They were preparing to do preservation works on the original handwritten manuscripts of the Guru Granth sahib as written by the original Gurus over 400 years ago.

Even the media had been refused access but I was allowed and an allowed to take whatever pictures I wanted. I was invited to his home inside the temple complex itself. I won't be posting much of that, several people requested not to be put on the internet, but you'll get a flavour. It was a great few days I spent there, and I shall return again, I want to take my sons to this place.

Anyway....onto the pics.....

The Harmandir Sahib..........



Some of the hand painted ceilings of the Akal Takht

----------


## Bobcock

> Devastated I was as I lost all those pics , you can feel my pain being a photo enthusiast your self.


The only thing worse would be waking up and finding I was Australian....




Joking aside.... I would be devestated.....

----------


## Bobcock

There are often musicians playing out the front of the Akal Takht.



The Sikhs have an amazing military history. The temple has memorials to soldiers past all over the place. A lot of these were damaged during Operation Bluestar and some of the older ones I saw 25 years ago had been removed and replaced with newer ones. I was told the temple had been put under great pressure to remove them so as to whitewash what they had done.



There is one thing that is remarkable about a Sikh Gurudwara. FREE FOOD!!!. The Sikhs will feed any visitor and the food hall at the Harmandir Sahib serves over 50,000 meals a day.... all free of charge. This is where you collect your plate upon entry.



This mans job was to dispense the free tea. All the people here are volunteers.



The langar hall..... There are two levels full to the brim all day.

----------


## Looper

> For the first time in my life I had my SD memory card shit its self and could only up load a few pics.


I always take 2 cameras now and transfer the pics from SD to HD every night. An overseas trip is major hassle to organise and the photos are what brings it back to you years later, almost like writing a diary, so I don't take any chances these days.

Paid off last year when I lost my S100 on the plane on the way to Korea and already had the XZ1 in the bag as a backup.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Great stuff bob, i spent 6 months in india when i was a young bloke, amazing place thanks for the effort

----------


## Mr Lick

Yes, all good stuff Bob. Never had the courage to visit India myself so your pics are much appreciated

----------


## CalEden

Bob, great photos. I like the first photo. When I first saw it my eyes went to the rich worn brown color of the headliner and the lighting/shadow contrast on the headliner. From there I eased into the detail of the photo.

----------


## Bobcock

Food preparation




Washing up...........



Later I'll take you into the kitchens that cook 50,000 meals a day.

----------


## Bobcock

The entrance onto the walkway that goes out to the Sri Harmandir Sahib.





Next we'll go into the town for a bit and look at some of the amazing old buildings that are just being allowed to drift off into the past. Nothing is being done regarding the preservation, no will no way. I walked the lanes with a local historian and took some photos for him to help make his case...... it'll be a tough fight, one of the guys involved is Navjot Singh Sidhu former opening batsman for India.

\

Whilst we were walking we bumped into a local character who's job is to be the Goddess Kali..... I'm actually really pissed off that this shot isn't up to standard, but you getting it anyway.

----------


## Bobcock

This old building is mow a makeshift Krishna Temple. Elsewhere in the world something like this would be cherished, here it's allowed to fall apart.



This was an old guest house for Hindus............



From the outside....

----------


## Necron99

That camera takes brilliant pics...

As for p1 or p2.

p1, you are in a cab, talking about a cab and can see a cab. It's connected.
Second one has no context..

----------


## Bobcock

Nope.... you lost me there.....

----------


## Butterfly

I prefer the other camera to be honest,

still nice pics,

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Bob, can you use photoshop?

10s per pic (simple contrast/brightness changes) would really boost your images.

----------


## Bobcock

Hahahahaha.........yeah right........

----------


## Bobcock

I use Lightroom, No need for Photoshop. Each one is processed but I develop them how I want to see them. Some people won't like it, but their mine, so they don't have a say.

Are you looking at them using a calibrated monitor like I am?

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> I use Lightroom, No need for Photoshop. Each one is processed but I develop them how I want to see them. Some people won't like it, but their mine, so they don't have a say.


Don't get me wrong mate - great pictures.





> Are you looking at them using a calibrated monitor like I am?


No - just a regular cheapy un-calibrated one.

----------


## Bobcock

Generally I reduce an overblown highlights. Up the contrast a bit and depending on the picture alter the saturation. Some are clearly desaturated..... Particularly faces with character. Also up the whites and if necessary darken the blacks to make them pop a bit.

I Ve done it a bit more on this set, which I probably why Butterfly thinks he prefers the old camera. Actually they are just processed differently.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

The Sikh full-face shots are simply excellent.....

----------


## Bobcock

Plenty more on my website.....the pics are up, I will send the link to those who have asked

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Yes, please.

----------


## MissTraveller

Excellent pics, thanks Bob. 

I like the portraits as always.. 
New camera seems very sharp. 

I'd like the link as well. India is not a place I've been, but it reminded me of Sri Lanka.

----------


## Dillinger

Fantastic pics. You have some eye for a photo Bob and how to manipulate what you want on film I reckon

----------


## Tickiteboo

Great thread Bob. Never been to India myself, maybe one day. It's the colours that amaze me. Love it please carry on...... (oh and can I have the link as well please)  :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

Walking home one evening I passed a hindu shrine where they were annointing the deity Shiva before I presume bunging him in the river as they tend to do....



Okay, onto the Marmandir Sahib..... Unfortunately it is not allowed to use a tripod without written permission. I didn't get told this until it was to late to obtain said permission and even the Head Granthi got overuled on that matter....555.... Rulez is Rulez.....

So all the night shots bar a couple are hand held which means ISO3200 for the first two to get a shutter speed of 1/80. This camera handles it quite well and lightroom can do the rest, but they are still not top class..... :-( it meant I was unable to take a very long slow exposure and make the water appear still......

----------


## Bobcock

I've just had the 18"x12" prints that I get printed for my office wall......

Normally I pay 60 THB a shot, but my secretary found a place that you send them online and get them back next day at 35 THB a print.

Absolutely superb quality printing.

----------


## Bobcock

This is the Akal Takht. It was great to see it as last time I was in Amritsar it was a shell having been attacked with tanks by the Indian Army.... I spent a lot of time in this building, which is stunning.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

For viewers who haven't requested Bob's website, I highly recommend you do so - some stunning shots! Thanks!

----------


## barrylad66

^
yep,thanks for the link bob superb....

----------


## terry57

Some crazy arse Pics there Bob.

Brilliant.

----------


## reinvented

Bob, please send me the link to your website also; thanks

----------


## patsycat

What a wonderful thread.

Can i have your website too, please.

----------


## Bobcock

Last batch for a bit as I am away tomorrow.....

----------


## forrestreid

Fantastic pictures Bobcock.
Could I have the link too please?

(although this is my first post, I have been lurking here for a few years, and have enjoyed several of your previous photo-sets. Would appreciate being able to see your extended selection on your website).

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Tickiteboo

It is indeed a wonderful website - thanks Bob.

Inspirational  :Smile: 

Think I need a camera upgrade before I can aspire to capture the vivid colours that are apparent in your work though.

----------


## somtamslap

> For viewers who haven't requested Bob's website, I highly recommend you do so - some stunning shots!


 Just got round to having a look. Some truly superb shots. 

Do you sell many of them, Bob?

----------


## Bobcock

None........

----------


## Bobcock

Right, I promised you a trip into the kitchens of the Langar Hall

They cook 50,000 meals a day, usually a vegetable curry, dahl, rice or chappatis.

They have some huge cooking pots.

Again, everyone here is a volunteer.

----------


## Bobcock

This guy is responsible for keeping the huge fires under some of the big cooking pots going......



Preparing chappatis....



Cooking chappatis....

----------


## somtamslap

> This guy is responsible for keeping the huge fires under some of the big cooking pots going...


 He's also responsible for not wearing any underpants. I love that guy.

----------


## astasinim

I like the feeling of motion in the first shot, but the detail from the flash in the second is also good. Are the people in the second picture causing the shot to look a little cluttered? For me, a merge of the two (the motion of the first and the detail of the second) would have been top notch.
What did the pros say?


Edit. Forgot to say thanks for taking the time to upload the shots.

----------


## Bobcock

Inside of the dome at the top of the akal Takht....beautiful painted ceiling.

----------


## Bobcock

I got to go up the water tower over the road from the temple complex, friends in high places open doors.... actually it was a horrible climb, barefoot in darkness up concrete water tower with low handrails.



Tha Akal Takht from the water tower



The High Priest of the Akal Takht's apartment is the first and second floor area right ubove the temple dome in this pic. It has a recess.

----------


## Bobcock

Taken from the entrance to the High Priests apartment. You can see the water tower in the background. The black dot at the top is the exit from the stairwell....



High Priest of the Akal Takht, in the centre of the picture in the blue turban, holding court on the roof and handing fruit out to his followers

----------


## Bobcock

These are the last 4 pics of Amritsar.....

----------


## Bobcock

Final stop was varanasi (Benares). Great thing about this place is that Thai have a direct flight from there into Bangkok, good timing too, leaves mid afternoon.

First night of arrival, the main ghat....

----------


## terry57

Mad place Varanasi Bob.   Great pics.

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock

Even in India they love their mobile phones.........

----------


## Bobcock

Lots of religious paintings on the walls, these were two of my favourites during the trip. I dunno, I just think Shiva's head doesn't look right in this....

----------


## farmerfloyd

That is a hell of a camera,  wife spends lots of money on cameras but not like these
photos.   Thanks , will go the your website.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Even at the end of my three years in India, my first trip to Varanasi was special - a very different kind of place. By accident, we ended up arriving in the middle of the night, and with a three-day festival starting the next morning. Were very lucky to find a room in a small guesthouse. Even for India, the amount of people was incredible!

----------


## TonyBKK

Stunning photography! Respect!!!

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## terry57

Ive been to Varanasi three times. 

One must put in a lot of work to get pictures like these.  Varanasi these days ain't easy.

----------


## billy the kid

^ unfortunately spent most of my time there on the bog,

but i loved India more than any other country
sad day when i had to leave.

great pics.

----------


## terry57

^

Actually I'm exactly the opposite, glad to leave but great to look at my trips through India.

Anyone who says its a glorious and an appealing destination to travel has been smoking too much hash.   

Amazing things to see in India but one must put in the hard yards to see them.

lots of shit in between.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Agreed.

India is fascinating, but I was so glad when I happened upon Thailand after 3 or so months there.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I vividly recall finishing a two-year assignment to India, and then signing up for a third year. Wife (of that era) and I went to the Seychelles and Mauritius for three weeks, and then flew back into Bombay. I recall sitting, at 3AM, in the vacant transit lounge waiting for the connecting flight to Delhi, with a huge rubber band, and the wife feeding me paperclips, sniping a monster rats that were running all over the place. I do remember thinking "Asshole, what have you done?"

----------


## terry57

I first landed in Bombay airport in 1988 ,I shit you not, It was a living breathing nightmare and I thought I'd landed in hell.

India is a piece of piss now considering what I encountered in 1988.

I was quite amazed how it has progressed when touring there in January, never thought India would take the great leap forward.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^The transit lounge experience ^^ above was in 1985. One of the few times in my life I really questioned a decision I had made.

----------


## billy the kid

was there in 75 and 76.  




> has been smoking too much hash.


you could be right there terry.
but i also met some very interesting characters.  bom shanker.

----------


## AVVICI

Life altering experience India. Stupendously wonderful pics. I'd buy them.

----------


## Bobcock

My first trip to India was 1989.... four months of hard work but I loved it, even look back at the low points with fondness.....

Landed in Calcutta, Varanasi, Agra, Delhi, Manali, Pathankot, Amritsar, Anantnag, Phalgham, Amritsar, Dhraamsala, Amritsar, Delhi, Agra, Fatehpur Sikri, Jaipur, Ajmer, Pushkar, Jodphur, Jaisalmier, Udaiphur, Delhi...... and lots of small places in between. It was tough I had dysentry at one point and did the whole trip by road and rail and stayed in the cheapest hotels available.....

..... not any more.... This time I flew everywhere and stayed in the better hotels available..... very different experience and combined with the 25 years progress, much much easier.

That said I still get the yard yards in when I'm taking pics, I walk everywhere, walked over 100km with 12-15kg on my back on this trip and I'll stick my nose in anywhere, it's nice not to feel intimidated where you are travelling and India holds no worries for me.

I want to go again soon, trying to persuade my oldest son to come with me during his summer holidays whilst I still have another entry on my visa.

Anyway on with the pics.....

----------


## Bobcock

Some time ago I bought Canon's 8-15mm fisheye lens but to be honest I havent really got on with it that well, it's fun but I started to question why and when I would want to use it. I took it to India with me for one reason, to photograph in the lanes or Varanasi. I only actually took it out once, these are some of the shots. Some (the cow) are pure fisheye that have been cropped to take away the circular frame, some are at about 12mm so not really fisheye.

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock

On the main ghat every night is some show where the guys who they say are priests (but I doubted) stand, play with fire, bells and fluffy dusters..... frankly I found it a bit dull, but the people seemed to like it. I liked this shot because it captured the Western lass watching....

----------


## Bobcock

Found a great Indian sweets shop here in Bangkok, sells the best samosas in town as well...12B each..... I've had 3 for breakfast today.

----------


## Bobcock

This picture is the picture that confirmed to my wife that she would never go to India.... I know she'd have a great time but nope, she saw this and just flat refused asking why on earth anyone would want to go there. Oh well, I'll just have to travel alone. I've already planned a 30th anniversary trip with the guy that I went with 25 years ago, we messaged each other constantly during this recent trip and he decided he wants to return. I hope to go at least twice more in that time.

----------


## terry57

Regards the rubbish in India, its simply overwhelming and I feel the place will disappear under the weight of its own filth.  

Not to mention the pervading smell of shit and piss that is always present.

All part of a trip to India though, that's why India is not for everyone. Need to be able to see past that aspect of it. 

I'm with Bob though, India is much better if not doing it on the cheap, to have a nice hotel to escape to every night made my last trip so much better. 

My first trip In 88 was bare assed hard core backpacking for 4 months, traveled all through India and entered Nepal by bus.  

Incredible experience though.

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock

Last picture...... never let a good umbrella go to waste

----------


## AVVICI

Never let a good picture go to waste. PUBLISH them. Love it all. you know the art, these should be in a gallery. Or on postcards.

----------


## AVVICI

What is the man selling a few up? The red bottle things?

----------


## Bobcock

I think it's lacquerware, just wee pots....

----------


## AVVICI

What would you put in them? Wonderful thread. I did Goa not long back and India as a backpacker. The diversity is mindblowing.

----------


## Bobcock

Dunno, I didn't buy one because I had nothing to put in it.......

----------


## MissTraveller

Nice photos again. Love the portraits.... makes me want to get a new camera soon!

----------


## AVVICI

The guy's got an eye, its not the camera its the artistry. Simply wonderful. Thank you.

----------


## terry57

Check bob's pics of the dudes bathing in the Ganges at Varanasi.

At Varanasi they burn people , I mean they burn a shit load of people all day and all night long.

Depends on ones financial circumstances to how much fire wood one can afford to how the cremation turns out. 

If the family has money the cremation is complete if not there is quite a bit of the body left and it just gets offed into the river to join the other assorted flotsam floating in it including dead animals.  

The locals bath in the filthy water even cleaning their teeth in it.

Us farang would desolve in it within 2.5 Milli seconds. 

Have seen reports though of foreigners entering this river. No thanks.

----------


## Bobcock

25 years ago we were stoned as buggers and my mate dived into it.

There were rocks just below the surface and he careered into them face first.

He emerged covered in blood and we rushed to the local hospital to get him stitched up.

That was an amazing experience as they sewed his face forehead up with an audience of people who were just coming in from outside to watch.

We laugh about it now.....

----------


## AVVICI

Please give us a pic of that 555

----------


## Bobcock

He never ever even let me see them cos I was using his camera at the time.

----------


## Bobcock

It is a truly awful photograph and the fact that it is a jpg severely limits what can be done....

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> 25 years ago we were stoned as buggers


An ode to Brown Sugar.

"Golden brown texture like sun
Lays me down with my mind she runs
Throughout the night
No need to fight
Never a frown with golden brown"




Boom Shanka.
Nuff Said.

Send us a link to your site please Bob - cheers.

----------


## Bobcock

Funny...someone has deleted some posts from the thread of the dancing pictures....

----------


## AVVICI

Strange indeed. That pic was last year. I have more. Just another take on India.

----------


## machangezi

Nice photo thread, Bob.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

bob. this the third time ive returned  to your thread, fantastic photos . havent been to india for 30 years. the wife is keen to go but i dont think she will handle it, she is Lao and hasnt seen extreme poverty. what you think? i am intesting for your opionon

----------


## Phuketrichard

once again, great shots, first trip to India was in 1976 a than  returned in '81 for 1 year on a bicycle,  in the late 80's spent a lot ot time in Calcutta and Delhi but have not been  back since 91.
Maybe time to go  :-)

Paharganj at night,   MY GOD  the place has truly changed!!!!

Thanks

----------


## Bobcock

> bob. this the third time ive returned to your thread, fantastic photos . havent been to india for 30 years. the wife is keen to go but i dont think she will handle it, she is Lao and hasnt seen extreme poverty. what you think? i am intesting for your opionon


There are times and places that really have changed.... and there are others that haven't.

It's a lot easier to avoid than it used to be, hardly saw a beggar in Kolkata, Amritsar is as nice as it gets, Varanasi is still swimming in cow shit and parts of Delhi I walked through were just rank.....

Avoid those and it'll be good, but there is no doubt that she'll think it smells funny

----------


## cdnski12

My local Indian friends have stopped going to India. Too depressing they say. Now they just send money, for their relatives to visit them in Canada. Admittedly they are mostly 2nd or 3rd generation Canadian Hockey Aficionado's. India really doesn't hold much interest for them

----------


## jazzmanblues

Fantastic photos.
Where is your pics posted?.
I wished I could take pics half as insightful as your....

----------

